# Need dx help



## Kimberley (Feb 18, 2010)

Severely elevated left hemidiaphragm......pt had a CXR.


----------



## tbuxton (Feb 18, 2010)

Assuming you have no other information and that the finding of "elevated hemidiaphragm" was found or confirmed via the chest xray, I'd use:

793.2 - Nonspecific (abnormal) findings on radiological and other examination of body structure; other intrathoracic organ.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 18, 2010)

519.4?


----------

